# Prayers request for Crissa and her mare.



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just received a text from Crissa that her horse is not doing well - she is colicing. She said that she caught it ealy but she is still real worried. Crissa asked if I would please put a post up for prayers for her horse .....

Please send every positive thought that you can find for her and her mare.......

Thank you

I will let you know if I hear any news.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Tell her that she needs to get a warm soapy water with Mineral oil in the rectum of the horse. I used about a gallon on my guy. 
And I am sure she knows, but walk walk walk. I also got mineral oil in my guys mouth with a a big syringe. I put gatorade in it so it had a flavor she he did not inhale it in his lungs.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa says her horse is doing better now - passed gas

she is in contact via phone with her boss who is helping her.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Update - SHE POOPED!!!!! Not alot - about 1/2 of normal. But as Crissa said - some is better then none!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she just told me too :leap: continued prayers for a full recovery!

Young horses bounce back from colic pretty good so she should be fine


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Now she has a little lamb that is down with seizures who is really cold - poor girl can not catch a break


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa's little lamb did not make it -


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Gosh, that poor girl. How sad. That is very good news that her horse recovered quickly though.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

poor crissa!! she just can't get a break


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Crissa, my continued prayers for your horse, and for strength for you as you greive the loss of your little lamb. I am so very sorry.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug:
Having animals is ALWAYS a challenge,  get some rest crissa!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man.....I feel so bad for her..  ..glad the horse is getting better....prayers are being sent her way..... ray: I am so sorry... for the loss of her lamb.... :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your prayers, I don't know if I could have taken losing my horse. We have no idea why she coliced, this is the second time she's coliced since I've owned her, and seemingly for no reason. (I've owned her two years) 

And I have NO clue what happened to the lamb! It was really strange, I fed everyone and watched him (he was the smallest so I always kept my eye on him) he was running with his momma and nursing, so I went and worked with the horse. My friend comes over to help me out and goes into the barn to see everyone and finds the lamb down convulsing! I just have no idea where it came from, he was acting fine just a little while ago. So I brought him in and tried to get his temp up, but I guess it just wasn't meant to be. So I am now DETERMINED to get a necropsy done on him. 

Luckily everyone else seems to be doing fine. Supposedly we're going to get hit by another small winter storm later this week. I think I may lose my mind.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Have you tried feeding beet pulp? I really think it helps with horses who have stomach issues.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

changes in weather can cause colic in horses -- Im just learning about horses but maybe you should do some reading on it and see if its diet related or not. She may just be one of those that is prone to colic which is not fun


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I've heard a lot of horses don't drink enough water during winter, and it causes them to colic. On the big horse forum I'm a part of, they recommend adding salt to the grain ration to encourage the horse to drink more in the winter.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah that's what my boss told me as well. That's one of the things that my friend brought me today to help, she brought some warm water and we added a little sugar to sweeten it as well (we put something else in it as well, but my mind is blank at the moment, it'll come to me later), but that seemed to help as after she drank a bit and I walked her a couple of circuits she FINALLY pooped! I was soooo happy! (wow, never though I'd say that I was happy to see a horse poop! lol)


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

omgosh, Crissa how scary! Glad she is doing better. 
Sorry about your lamb.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Idahodreamer, she's my baby. She was really wanting me to pet on her for a while afterwards too so I did.



StaceyRoop said:


> changes in weather can cause colic in horses -- Im just learning about horses but maybe you should do some reading on it and see if its diet related or not. She may just be one of those that is prone to colic which is not fun


That would not surprise me. I'll definitely be looking into it.

My boss suggested giving her a bran mash with water and molasses in it once a week to try and keep everything moving well. She did that for a horse of hers that was prone to colicing as well.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Crissa - I am glad to hear that your horse made it through her bout of colic.

The last time she coliced - was it in the winter time? Could be she is not drinking enough. Make sure that she gets plenty of warm water.

Have you changed her diet lately?

Is she stalled or pastured?

Tons of things can go into the mix for the reason for it.

I have been through one bout of colic and it was horrible - my horse was only gas pain colic - no impaction - mine was treated by pain killers.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa, I had my rescue that would colic easy if he did not have extra fiber in his diet. So we were using beet pulp, but it got way more expensive then Alfalfa pellets, so I bought bran, and I put that in his feed with every feeding. Now that he is gone, we do feed it to the other horses, it is a great replacement for sand clear.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Trace- Star is pastured, the last time she coliced it was actually in the summertime, her diet did change a little, we got a new bale of hay (I did look through and and didn't find any mold) but that could possibly be it, or it could have been not drinking enough as well.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

hmmm - so no pattern then. ug - thats difficult.

How is she doing now?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh she's doing great now, back to her normal self. =)


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

That's great Crissa. It's too bad you don't live closer. I have a whole bag of bran that I don't know what to do with. Not sure if it's OK for goats.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

dreamchaser ... its really good for goats and they LOVE it


----------

